# Why don't they make a big boob-shaped pacifier??



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

:LOL

Seriously, though.... none of them REALLY seem to resemble the breast. I have, like... 6 different pacifiers through-out the house, and my baby doesn't like any of them. I guess she'd prefer me... but I AM starting to think that sometimes she just wants to suck, without the milk. Anyway... I think a more realsitic pacifier would be awesome.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm right there with ya, babe. My DS is very sucky and I have a gajillion different binkys none of which he liked, all of which claim to "support breastfeeding" and most of which appear to support breastfeeding on breasts which look nothin' like mine (or anyones).

How's that skinny piece of silicone or whatever it is gonna satisfy a babe who's used to being buried in booby? :LOL

Oh well, he's learning to suck his fingers now anyway. Sorta.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimmin_mama*
How's that skinny piece of silicone or whatever it is gonna satisfy a babe who's used to being buried in booby? :LOL

Oh well, he's learning to suck his fingers now anyway. Sorta.

:LOL Exactly!!!!!

Mine has been sucking on her fingers too.... although they don't seem to satisfy her.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think the only thing that would come close would have to be made out of cyberskin, and I think the constant sucking would break it down really fast (in my experience it's not very durable). BUT, if they could strengthen the material they could make breast shaped bottles that our breastfed babes would actually take to. Not that I don't like the lovely on-tap feature our bodies come standard with, but I think it'd be nice once in a blue moon to let daddy feed the little one and take a 20 minute shower instead of a 5 minute shower.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Actually, this bottle is shaped like the breast.... I think it looks great. :http://www.sugarpiebaby.com/store/Ws...mbs=No&Thumbs=

But I don't need a bottle.. I need a pacifier!

I've been tempted to give her a bottle nipple to suck on, because they are MORE like the breast than a pacifier... but I think that would be a bad idea. I guess she would take in too much air and stuff...


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Mean something like this?

It's a can topper but rubber and could easily work.....
BOOB!!!!


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

LOL ... um... YES!


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello!
I had to reply to this because gerber makes a binky that mimics the motion of the breast while the baby is suckling. It is the one and only bink that my Ds will use! It is called gerber gentle flex it truely dose mimic the motion it looks funky and weird. My sister says it looks like a wheel :LOL but now my nephew will only use it :LOL but i just thought that you all would like to know that it true was a life saver for me if I did not try that bink out my little man would be attached to me 24/7 instead of 20/7 :LOL
Karen and Binky Boy Joe


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TomorrowsChild*
Hello!
I had to reply to this because gerber makes a binky that mimics the motion of the breast while the baby is suckling. It is the one and only bink that my Ds will use! It is called gerber gentle flex it truely dose mimic the motion it looks funky and weird. My sister says it looks like a wheel :LOL but now my nephew will only use it :LOL

DUDE! I just googled that and those are coo-ool. I think I'll try those.

Now they just need an attachment that squishes his nose :LOL .

By the way, it does look like a wheel.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TomorrowsChild*
Hello!
I had to reply to this because gerber makes a binky that mimics the motion of the breast while the baby is suckling. It is the one and only bink that my Ds will use! It is called gerber gentle flex it truely dose mimic the motion it looks funky and weird. My sister says it looks like a wheel :LOL but now my nephew will only use it :LOL but i just thought that you all would like to know that it true was a life saver for me if I did not try that bink out my little man would be attached to me 24/7 instead of 20/7 :LOL
Karen and Binky Boy Joe

I HAVE TWO OF THEM.







:LOL ... Thank you for the suggestion. I was so excited when I found them in the store.... I was attracted to the pretty colours! :LOL ... And my baby used them for a while, but eventually decided she didn't like them. We switched to a different paci... again, she liked it for a while, and then refused it.

I WILL try those gerber ones again, though. Maybe she'll like them again.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Neither of my babies would ever use pacis. I have quite the collection now. :LOL

I have 4 of the Gerber ones, 2 for each baby.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm right there with you! I've tried most every binky out there (including the gentle flex) with no luck! On a rare occassion, when he's really tired and wants to suck but doesn't want milk he'll take a soothie. I think he just prefers skin!

On a funny note, yesterday my 16 month old niece took the soothie from my ds yesterday and called it momma! I guess some babies are just less picky about what they comfort suck on!


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

OT, but Dahlia, I just looked at your pictures and your little boy is so sweet. I cried!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

We've tried about 6 different brands and shapes too. Dd hates the gentle flex or whatever it is, I think it's too long for her and makes her gag. Same with the NAM ones. So far the best are the generic playtex old fashioned ones - the least nipple shaped of the bunch, although I guess by the time she smashes the end of my nipple to the roof of her mouth that angle might be there.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Ha! No kidding.

I was right there with ya, until Lourdes learned how to suck her thumb.

Ah. . .sweet relief. :LOL


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

Euw, Ben hated that gentle flex one, it made the weirdest squeaky plastic noise. We have Avent ones and some of the soothies from the hospital, but Kieran only needs one in the car occasionally so it's not a huge deal for us.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I think we've tried like every kind of paci (even the Gerber) between the two DCs and they have rejected them all. DD found her thumb and still has it :LOL and DS only wants the breast. He will put his fingers in his mouth then look at me and grin raising his eyebrows, seeming to say, "Give me the nipple" :LOL


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
On a funny note, yesterday my 16 month old niece took the soothie from my ds yesterday and called it momma! I guess some babies are just less picky about what they comfort suck on!

ROTFLOL
:LOL


----------

